# Battlefield 3: Beta um 12 Uhr beendet - Server heuntergefahren



## SebastianThoeing (10. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Beta um 12 Uhr beendet - Server heuntergefahren* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Beta um 12 Uhr beendet - Server heuntergefahren


----------



## makke12345 (10. Oktober 2011)

Schade aber sind ja nur noch ein bisschen mehr als 2 Wochen


----------



## E-K0 (10. Oktober 2011)

hat echt Spaß gemacht die bata, freu mich schon auf dem Release 
und vor allem auf größere map auswahl


----------



## Joerg2 (10. Oktober 2011)

schade...hatte eigentlich gedacht heute noch ein bisschen zocken zu können.


----------



## Bitfreezer (10. Oktober 2011)

Aber war wirklich cool, dass sie Caspian Border nochmal freigeschalten hatten. Die hören halt echt auf die Community!


----------



## Viper0201 (10. Oktober 2011)

Also trotz der masse an Bugs war die Beta doch ziemlich gut. Ich hoffe das die Bugs schnellst möglich ausgemerzt werden, das Punktesystem komplett über arbeitet mir, denn ich finde ziemlich unverständlich das fürs rumcampen mehr belohnt wird als für Punkte einnehmen oder M-Comms zerstören. Desweiteren hoffe das das Thema "Vehicle disabled" neu überdacht wird, denn man verschwendet an einen Panzer 2 Raketen nur um dann leppische 100 Punkte zu bekommen und der Panzer ist lediglich Bewegungsunfähig kann aber trotzdem noch schießen. Und währen das Panzer vor sich hinfunkt versteckt sich die feige Panzerbesatzung irgendwo anders. Gleiches gilt für Hubschrauber. Es stellt sich dann die Frage warum überhaupt die Fahrzeuge zerstörten und dem Team helfen wenn man für einen absoluten Egotrip mehr belohnt wird.


----------



## Mentor501 (10. Oktober 2011)

Die Beta ist vor einer Minute beendet worden, schade CB war wiedermal nice und ich hatte endlich heatseaker (missiles) am Jet.


----------



## Lordex (10. Oktober 2011)

Viper0201 schrieb:


> Und währen das Panzer vor sich hinfunkt versteckt sich die feige Panzerbesatzung irgendwo anders. Gleiches gilt für Hubschrauber. Es stellt sich dann die Frage warum überhaupt die Fahrzeuge zerstörten und dem Team helfen wenn man für einen absoluten Egotrip mehr belohnt wird.


Abgesehn davon das ich dir was das Disablen zustimme..... DU würdest natürlich solange im Panzer sitzen bleiben bis du drauf gehst und kostet somit unnötig ein Ticket? Ganz großes Kino.... Das hat nischt mit feige zu tun!


----------



## Mentor501 (10. Oktober 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> Gott sei DANK!!
> ich hoffe sie ändern alles aber massiv!!
> So viele halbherzige sachen wie da??hab ich noch in keinem game gesehn--ZB der MTW : keine Passagiere???Unglaublich.
> Dann ein kugelhagel alla TERMINATOR aber keinen schaden, so als würd mann mit kieselsteinen schmeissen??versteh ich nicht.
> ...


 
Dein Post ist erstens unlesbahr und besteht zweitens aus gequirrlter Scheiße, nuff said.


----------



## Lurelein (10. Oktober 2011)

Viper0201 schrieb:


> Also trotz der masse an Bugs war die Beta doch ziemlich gut. Ich hoffe das die Bugs schnellst möglich ausgemerzt werden, das Punktesystem komplett über arbeitet mir, denn ich finde ziemlich unverständlich das fürs rumcampen mehr belohnt wird als für Punkte einnehmen oder M-Comms zerstören. Desweiteren hoffe das das Thema "Vehicle disabled" neu überdacht wird, denn man verschwendet an einen Panzer 2 Raketen nur um dann leppische 100 Punkte zu bekommen und der Panzer ist lediglich Bewegungsunfähig kann aber trotzdem noch schießen. Und währen das Panzer vor sich hinfunkt versteckt sich die feige Panzerbesatzung irgendwo anders. Gleiches gilt für Hubschrauber. Es stellt sich dann die Frage warum überhaupt die Fahrzeuge zerstörten und dem Team helfen wenn man für einen absoluten Egotrip mehr belohnt wird.


 
Also mit 2 Raketen kann man ein Panzer locker kaputt machen. Ein Treffer von hinten ist er disabled und der zweite macht ihn kaputt. Und 100 Punkte für disable sind mehr als genug, du bekomsmt dann ja noch mal Punkte für 2 kills (200 Punkte) und für Vehicle destroyed und noch eventuell zusätzliche Spot und Squad Punkte. Mehr als genug für einen Tank. Ich mein als Panzerjäger hat man am Ende in der Score locker 4000-6000 Punkte, dann noch die final score mit badges dazu und es regnet Punkte.

Campen bringt dir eigentlich kaum Punkte. 100 für ein kill das wars ... Bei Streifzügen und Flaggenrun macht man alleine durch die badges und Squad Punkte, insgesamt sehr viel mehr als irgendwelche 08/15 camper.

@BKA4Free: Wenn du dich informiert hättest, wüsstest du das über die hälfte deiner Punkte schon von DICE erwähnt und geändert wurden.*http://forum.pcgames.de/members/2782797-bka4free.html
*


----------



## Lordex (10. Oktober 2011)

Und wenn ich sowas schon lese:



BKA4Free schrieb:


> ABer das beste is das es kein TEam oder Squad management gibt



Vielleicht erstmal informieren bevor du unnötig rumjammerst!  Das IST Dice bekannt UND (jetzt halt Dich fest) zum Release gibs nen neues System was an das von BC 2 angelehnt is!!!



> und wenn du mit q auf nen support soldaten gehst machts nur PEP PEEP PEEP!! Genau so bei den Fahrzeugen keiner nimmt dich mit., weil du ja nicht schreien kannst he nimm mich mit!!



Schade das du so dermaßen unfähig bist dich einfach ma zu informieren! In der Release Version soll die Com-Rose wieder da sein! Und was das gepiepe angeht....gehe ich ma Stark davon aus das es dafür gedacht ist nicht zu spammen! Denn das Geräusch kommt nur wenn du wie ein Berserker auf die Q Taste hämmerst!



> und größere Squads würden dem spiel auch mehr tiefe geben. weil sonst immer nur VIER spieler ne map angreifen und das ist ein sehr kurzes vergnügen



Was ein quatsch....


----------



## E-K0 (10. Oktober 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> Gott sei DANK!!
> ich hoffe sie ändern alles aber massiv!!
> So viele halbherzige sachen wie da??hab ich noch in keinem game gesehn--ZB der MTW : keine Passagiere???Unglaublich.
> Dann ein kugelhagel alla TERMINATOR aber keinen schaden, so als würd mann mit kieselsteinen schmeissen??versteh ich nicht.
> ...


 
-rumlaufen, Leute killen,flaggen holen, flagge verteidigen, panzer schrotten.. bringt mehr als campen , mcom hoch jagen könnnte aber echt mehr hergeben.. da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu (da lohnt es kaum sich für zu opfern da eh alle darauf achten/zielen)

-also ich habe als panzerjäger gut punkte gemacht.. vergiss die Minen nicht, gut plazierte minen bringen sehr viel punkte.. da ist nicht viel mit aussteigen

-Squad management kommt im rel

-common rose, (like bf2) kommt zum rel (soweit ich das verstanden habe)

-kleine squads sind besser verteilbar auf die ziehle.. gut abgesprochen können ja auch 2 squads oder wen nötig mehr auf ein ziehl gehen .. (kannst aber in Zufallsspielen nahezu vergessen, da musst schon mit Leuten zusammenspielen)


----------



## Mentor501 (10. Oktober 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Und wenn ich sowas schon lese:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am lustigsten finde ich seine Aussage Schüsse würden zu wenig Schaden anrichten.


----------



## desperadoxcap (10. Oktober 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> Gott sei DANK!!
> ich hoffe sie ändern alles aber massiv!!
> So viele halbherzige sachen wie da??hab ich noch in keinem game gesehn--ZB der MTW : keine Passagiere???Unglaublich.
> Dann ein kugelhagel alla TERMINATOR aber keinen schaden, so als würd mann mit kieselsteinen schmeissen??versteh ich nicht.
> ...


Ja mit den Taschenlampen hast du recht,,Metro alles dunkel siehst kaum was, die Augen passen sich an dei Dunkelheit an , und dann kommt so ein Irrer mit ner Taschenlampe und verblendet fast deine Augen , Kopfschmerzen?? ja aber 100 %


----------



## xotoxic242 (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe die ganze Beta Geschichte wirklich nur sehr kurz gespielt.
Freue mich auf das komplette fertige Spiel mit allem drum und dran und ohne irgendwelche fehlenden Elemente.
Is mir persönlich auch zu anstrengend in zig Foren rumzusuchen und zu lesen ob und was eigentlich im fertigen Spiel implementiert ist.


----------



## patalak (10. Oktober 2011)

@BKA4Free
meine rede das ist ein jammer 
die leute die bf gross gemacht haben werden  am meisten gefi......
habe alle spiele von dice mit alle boosterpacks bis jetzt 
aber das kommt wie ein schlag ins gesicht
ich warte mal 2 monate ab und wenn da nix besser wird ist DICE für mich nicht existent  so 
wie die core bf zogger für dice nicht existent sind

jetzt werden alle gegen mich schreien ich weiss  jo jo  
so ist es in den foren wenn jemand ne meinung hat wird er tot gespammt


----------



## Lordex (10. Oktober 2011)

desperadoxcap schrieb:


> und dann kommt so ein Irrer mit ner Taschenlampe und verblendet fast deine Augen , Kopfschmerzen??


 
Ey ich kann nicht mehr.... samma versteht ihr das ned? DAS ist der SINN der Taschenlampen in der Dunkelheit! Und ma ehrlich...ich brauch KEINE Taschenlampe in der Metro um wa szu sehen....also wäre eventuell ein Gang zum Optiker ratsam!


----------



## T-I3ag (10. Oktober 2011)

desperadoxcap schrieb:


> Ja mit den Taschenlampen hast du recht,,Metro alles dunkel siehst kaum was, die Augen passen sich an dei Dunkelheit an , und dann kommt so ein Irrer mit ner Taschenlampe und verblendet fast deine Augen , Kopfschmerzen?? ja aber 100 %


 
Infrarot Visier hilft. Bevor die dich mit der Taschenlampe blenden sind die schon lange down.

Battlefield 3 wird so ein Hammer-Spiel. Ich hat auch diese Version schon gekauft.


----------



## desperadoxcap (10. Oktober 2011)

T-I3ag schrieb:


> Infrarot Visier hilft. Bevor die dich mit der Taschenlampe blenden sind die schon lange down.
> 
> Battlefield 3 wird so ein Hammer-Spiel. Ich hat auch diese Version schon gekauft.


Ehhhh echt wusste gar nicht das es so was gibt : ( , genau so was suche ich,,thx


----------



## wurzn (10. Oktober 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> Gott sei DANK!!
> ich hoffe sie ändern alles aber massiv!!
> So viele halbherzige sachen wie da??hab ich noch in keinem game gesehn--ZB der MTW : keine Passagiere???Unglaublich.
> Dann ein kugelhagel alla TERMINATOR aber keinen schaden, so als würd mann mit kieselsteinen schmeissen??versteh ich nicht.
> ...


 
99 prozent der kritik geht auf den beta status. informier dich mal. sowohl emotes als auch squad managment wirds geben. und wenn dir die waffenwirkung zu gerig ist, spiel hardcore modus. da lohnen auch die sannipäckchen. organisier dich mal, im clan, oder finde sonst irgendwie squad member, die geben dir dann auch ammo.
zu den fahrzeugen: hast du dir des überhaupt mal angesehn wie viele gadgets es da gibt? und was für welche? dann würdest du nicht so einen müll schreiben. spiel dir erstmal die bessere panzerung frei, wenn du mim tank annähernd unverwundbar sein willst.
bloom kann man runterstellen. wenn nicht in der beta (habs nicht versucht) dann in der final. und lampen sind gewöhnungssache. finds eben in der ubahn gar nicht schlecht. is halt ein zusätzliches element. mich nervts ja auch, aber schlecht is nicht.
und auch mit emotes is doch nicht garantiert, das dich die mitnehmen...in der beta sind die leute ja nur kurz rein in die fahrzeuge um mal zu testen. weiß ja nicht was du dir von der BETA versprochen hast...


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (10. Oktober 2011)

Gut, dann kann ich Origin und den ganzen Käse installieren


----------



## cydrake (10. Oktober 2011)

"The beta is now closed. 
Thanks for participating! See you at launch, Soldier"

No you won't. No sale, sorry Dice.


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (10. Oktober 2011)

Meine DEinstallieren


----------



## Kwengie (10. Oktober 2011)

naja,
wenn man von den massiven Laggs auf den Servern absieht und daß BP wieder das Problemkind war, war die Beta doch ganz spaßig gewesen und hat den neuen Stil von Battlefield gezeigt.
Aber nach der Beta zu urteilen, möchte ich sagen, daß Battlefield 3 eher ein Bad Company 3 wird, denn ich habe in diesem kommenden Shooter keine Battlefield 2-Eigenschaften gesehen.

Letztendlich stören mich zwei Dinge:
viel zu kleine Maps aufgrund der Flaggenkonzentration
Fahrzeuge verlieren ab 50% Leben, was soll das?
aus Fahrzeugen, wenn diese noch 4% Leben haben, kann man nicht mehr aussteigen, was soll das?

Battlefield lebt eigentlich von großen Karten und von vielen Fahrzeugen und wenn Dice nicht mehr Willens ist, uns das im Conquest zu geben, dann sollen sie die Serie nicht mehr Battlefield nennen.




wurzn schrieb:


> 99 prozent der kritik geht auf den beta status. informier dich mal. sowohl emotes als auch squad managment wirds geben. und wenn dir die waffenwirkung zu gerig ist, spiel hardcore modus. da lohnen auch die sannipäckchen. organisier dich mal, im clan, oder finde sonst irgendwie squad member, die geben dir dann auch ammo.
> zu den fahrzeugen: hast du dir des überhaupt mal angesehn wie viele gadgets es da gibt? und was für welche? dann würdest du nicht so einen müll schreiben. spiel dir erstmal die bessere panzerung frei, wenn du mim tank annähernd unverwundbar sein willst.
> bloom kann man runterstellen. wenn nicht in der beta (habs nicht versucht) dann in der final. und lampen sind gewöhnungssache. finds eben in der ubahn gar nicht schlecht. is halt ein zusätzliches element. mich nervts ja auch, aber schlecht is nicht.
> und auch mit emotes is doch nicht garantiert, das dich die mitnehmen...in der beta sind die leute ja nur kurz rein in die fahrzeuge um mal zu testen. weiß ja nicht was du dir von der BETA versprochen hast...


 

Die Sannipäckchen lohnen sich überhaupt nicht, da in der Beta viel zu schnell gestorben wurde und der Waffenschaden der stationären Panzerabwehrwaffe ist ja der Oberwitz schlechthin. Noch nichtemal Zoomen kann man. In BF2 sowie BC2 reichte schon auf diese Entfernung ein Schuß aus dieser Waffe und der Panzer war platt. Nun braucht man mindestens drei Schuss, auch wenn der Panzer auf Hillpoint fast an der anderen stationären Waffe steht. Ein Witz schlechthin und Du sagst, daß man HC spielen soll? Die Beta war vielleicht schon HC.
Ehe ich einen Kill mit dieser Waffe mache, ist der Panzer "disabled" und der Fahrer springt raus.
Toll so etwas und das ist *kein* Battlefield mehr.

Da Du die Panzerung an den Fahrzeugen nennst, so möchte ich Dich allen Ernstes fragen, wieso der Jeep beispielsweise ab 50% Leben verliert und ab 4% kann man nicht mehr rausspringen, so daß man mit diesem Jeep draufgeht.
Warum werde ich als Gunner abgeworfen, wenn der Fahrer durch eine Pfütze fährt?


Mir scheint eher, daß das eine Beta vom letzten Jahr war.


----------



## leckmuschel (10. Oktober 2011)

naja, mich hat die beta nicht überzeugt.
warum nicht einfach einen nachfolger machen und never change a running system, anstatt wirklich alles umzukrempeln samt serverbrowser...


----------



## Chronik (10. Oktober 2011)

"... Pünktlich um 12 Uhr gingen die Server offline. Nun müssen sich alle Shooter-Fans bis zum 27. Oktober gedulden. Dann geht Battlefield 3 offiziell an den Start - natürlich mit allen Maps und Modi"...und hoffentlich auch mit Steam^^


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich finds lustig. Bei CoD maulen se rum, weil sich nix verändert. Hier maulen se, weil sich was ändert.

Jedenfalls, mir hats Spaß gemacht und freu mich.


----------



## Nesquick_John (10. Oktober 2011)

beta hat mir bock auf mehr gemacht. aber was soll ich jetzt zocken?


----------



## stawacz (10. Oktober 2011)

also ich kann die heulerei auch nich verstehen...mmn is das spiel besser als alles andere bisher dagewehsene,,,und dann wird sich über kleine patchbare sachen aufgeregt


----------



## Woxge (10. Oktober 2011)

Warum steht hier eigentlich nicht [Anzeige]?


----------



## cinos (10. Oktober 2011)

Wieso regen sich hier manche darüber auf das BF3 kein Nachfolger von BF2 sein wird ?! Also Dice waren die letzten die das behauptet haben. Vielmehr haben sie ganz am Anfang gesagt das BF3 kein Nachfolger ist, es ist ein komplett neues Spiel- mit vielleicht einer Anlehnung an BF2, sonst nix. Wer nicht zocken will solls halt lassen.


----------



## Lordex (10. Oktober 2011)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Letztendlich stören mich zwei Dinge:
> viel zu kleine Maps aufgrund der Flaggenkonzentration



Ich denke du solltest Dich ma beim Supertalent vorstellen..... denn du scheinst der einzige zu sein der ENTWEDER Hellsehen kann ODER alle Maps schon gespielt hat!

Mag sein das die Flaggen ein wenig nah beieinander stehen aber bei der Map von klein zu reden zeugt echt von Blindheit!

Und im Conquest is BF3 auf jedenfall ein WASCHECHTES BF!!!


----------



## TonydieMatrix (10. Oktober 2011)

Hoffentlich ohne Steam !!


----------



## Kwengie (10. Oktober 2011)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Ich finds lustig. Bei CoD maulen se rum, weil sich nix verändert. Hier maulen se, weil sich was ändert.
> 
> Jedenfalls, mir hats Spaß gemacht und freu mich.


 
weil das so kein würdiger Battlefield 2-Nachfolger ist, was uns aber Dice hoch und heilig versprochen hat sowie, daß sie die besten Eigenschaften aus Battlefield 2 und Bad Company 2 nehmen wollen. Ich sehe nichts von Battlefield 2, eher viel mehr von Bad Company 2 und schließlich weißt Du, daß Bad Company 2 nicht so beliebt ist.
Vierer statt sechser Squad und vieles mehr...

Natürlich hat die Beta Spaß gemacht, wenn man das Battlefield ausgeblendet hat.




Lurelein schrieb:


> Also mit 2 Raketen kann man ein Panzer locker kaputt machen. Ein Treffer von hinten ist er disabled und der zweite macht ihn kaputt. Und 100 Punkte für disable sind mehr als genug, du bekomsmt dann ja noch mal Punkte für 2 kills (200 Punkte) und für Vehicle destroyed und noch eventuell zusätzliche Spot und Squad Punkte. Mehr als genug für einen Tank. Ich mein als Panzerjäger hat man am Ende in der Score locker 4000-6000 Punkte, dann noch die final score mit badges dazu und es regnet Punkte.
> 
> Campen bringt dir eigentlich kaum Punkte. 100 für ein kill das wars ... Bei Streifzügen und Flaggenrun macht man alleine durch die badges und Squad Punkte, insgesamt sehr viel mehr als irgendwelche 08/15 camper.
> 
> @BKA4Free: Wenn du dich informiert hättest, wüsstest du das über die hälfte deiner Punkte schon von DICE erwähnt und geändert wurden.




was nützen mir Punkte und neuerdings auch diese Diables-Punkte, wenn ich den Panzer wie in den Battlefields zuvor samt Besatzung nicht kaputt bekomme???
Wie ich schon schrieb, ist die stationäre Panzerabwehrwaffe eine Lachnummer, oder es kann sein, daß ich mir das ZoomGadges erst freispielen muß...


----------



## Mentor501 (10. Oktober 2011)

patalak schrieb:


> @BKA4Free
> meine rede das ist ein jammer
> die leute die bf gross gemacht haben werden  am meisten gefi......
> habe alle spiele von dice mit alle boosterpacks bis jetzt
> ...


 
Hallo du quikender Zweitaccount eines BKA4Free


----------



## Lordex (10. Oktober 2011)

Kwengie schrieb:


> weil das so kein würdiger Battlefield 2-Nachfolger ist, was uns aber Dice hoch und heilig versprochen hat sowie, daß sie die besten Eigenschaften aus Battlefield 2 und Bad Company 2 nehmen wollen. Ich sehe nichts von Battlefield 2, eher viel mehr von Bad Company 2 und schließlich weißt Du, daß Bad Company 2 nicht so beliebt ist.
> Vierer statt sechser Squad und vieles mehr...



Sag ma du willst das nicht kapieren oder? NACHFOLGER is das Zauberwort NICHT Remake/Neuauflage! Für Neuauflagen und Remakes is CoD zuständig! Abgesehn vom Rush Modus is das sehr wohl ein Battlefield! Ich habe BF2 auch gemocht aber ganz ehrlich....ich hätte keine Lust genau den gleichen Kram nur mit neuer Grafik zu spielen! Vielleicht solltet ihr euch endlich ma für neue Sachen öffnen statt immer nur zu heulen!


----------



## Mentor501 (10. Oktober 2011)

Kwengie schrieb:


> weil das so kein würdiger Battlefield 2-Nachfolger ist, was uns aber Dice hoch und heilig versprochen hat sowie, daß sie die besten Eigenschaften aus Battlefield 2 und Bad Company 2 nehmen wollen. Ich sehe nichts von Battlefield 2, eher viel mehr von Bad Company 2 und schließlich weißt Du, daß Bad Company 2 nicht so beliebt ist.
> Vierer statt sechser Squad und vieles mehr...


 
Sag mir das du blind bist und ich übersehe diese Aussage mal ganz höflich!
ALLES was irgendwie mit Handling zu tun hat, seien es die Fahrzeuge oder halt die Waffen an sich die kein bisschen von BC2 haben, ist eindeutig Nachkomme von BF2, das gesamte Gameplay von BC2 fühlt sich KOMPLETT anders an, ich wüsste nur zu gern wie es da irgendetwas mit BC2 zu tun haben soll wenn man vom Rush Modus und den Aufrüstbaren Waffen und Vehikeln absieht!
Die Wahrheit ist doch wohl eher, dass es sogar noch komplexer und Hardcore mäßiger ist als BF2 zu seiner Zeit! 
Da hast du nähmlich teilweise ein ganzes Magazin in einen Feind geballert der aus einer der schlechtesten Hitboxen aller Zeiten bestand.

Ich habe die meiste Zeit meines Spielenden Lebens mit Battlefield verbracht und zwar seit dem ersten Teil, und BF3 ist alles aber sicher nicht BC3!


----------



## sTormseeka (10. Oktober 2011)

12 Millionen haben die Beta getetet!
Beta basiert auf alter Version: Battlefield-3-Beta hat 12 Millionen Spieler | STERN.DE
Gamer Peak lag bei 200 000 Spielern.
BF3 Stats report


----------



## Orthus (10. Oktober 2011)

Battlefield 3 rockt das Haus! Mehr ist zu dem Thema nicht zu sagen. 
Alle Whiner sollten sich mal nen besseren PC zulegen, weil anscheinend spricht da der Frust aus ihnen, dass es nicht läuft. 

/closed ^^


----------



## leckmuschel (10. Oktober 2011)

Orthus schrieb:


> Battlefield 3 rockt das Haus! Mehr ist zu dem Thema nicht zu sagen.
> Alle Whiner sollten sich mal nen besseren PC zulegen, weil anscheinend spricht da der Frust aus ihnen, dass es nicht läuft.
> 
> /closed ^^


 
kp, aber mit strg+alt+s konnte man ingame seinen ping sehen, die latenz etc. und samt full aa etc. bei 1920 ( ich weiss das es in der vollversion ultragrafik gibt) lief mein rechner mit 60 fps und mehr und ich hatte trotzdem kein spaß ^^


----------



## Orthus (10. Oktober 2011)

Es war nicht so ganz ernst gemeint, ich dachte das wär klar.  
Ich finde nur, wenn man mit Battlefield 3 keinen Spaß hat, dann sollte man sich vllt ein neues Genre suchen.


----------



## Lordex (10. Oktober 2011)

Orthus schrieb:


> Battlefield 3 rockt das Haus! Mehr ist zu dem Thema nicht zu sagen.
> Alle Whiner sollten sich mal nen besseren PC zulegen, weil anscheinend spricht da der Frust aus ihnen, dass es nicht läuft.
> 
> /closed ^^



Sehe ich auch so... 

Habe nen:

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @3,2 Ghz
M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3 Mainboard
4 GB Speicher von Corsair (zum Release von BF sinds dann 8 ) Sicher is sicher 
Gforce 470 GTX mit ca 1280 MB Speicher

Und es lief (abgsehen von den Lags) butterweich wie ein heißes Messer durch Butter auf einer High Einstellung (Was mir persönlich völlig reicht)!

Allerdings haben mich die elend langen Ladezeiten der CB Map genervt!

Also nich meckern sondern nen ordentlichen Rechner kaufen und nich den Müll von Aldi


----------



## Bl4ckburn (10. Oktober 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Ich denke du solltest Dich ma beim Supertalent vorstellen..... denn du scheinst der einzige zu sein der ENTWEDER Hellsehen kann ODER alle Maps schon gespielt hat!
> 
> Mag sein das die Flaggen ein wenig nah beieinander stehen aber bei der Map von klein zu reden zeugt echt von Blindheit!
> 
> Und im Conquest is BF3 auf jedenfall ein WASCHECHTES BF!!!


 
Also ich finde den Abstand der Flaggen gut so wie es in der beta war. Wer hat denn schon Lust 5 min sturr geradeaus durch die Pampa auf eine Flagge zuzulaufen?!  Keiner. Also entweder es wird auf allen Maps so sein wie bei Caspian Border (was den Abstand Flagge zu Flagge angeht) oder es müsste mehr Fahrzeuge geben ( statt 2 der Jeeps in der Mainbase eben 4 oder 5).

Ich finde aber auch das es, nach Startschwierigkeiten bei mir, dann doch ein gelungenes BF ist.


----------



## Kwengie (10. Oktober 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Ich denke du solltest Dich ma beim Supertalent vorstellen..... denn du scheinst der einzige zu sein der ENTWEDER Hellsehen kann ODER alle Maps schon gespielt hat!
> 
> Mag sein das die Flaggen ein wenig nah beieinander stehen aber bei der Map von klein zu reden zeugt echt von Blindheit!
> 
> Und im Conquest is BF3 auf jedenfall ein WASCHECHTES BF!!!


 


anscheinend kannst Du mit den Kritiken anderer nicht leben, so daß Du so argumentieren mußt.
Klar, jeder hat andere Vorstellungen davon, was er oder sie sich von einem waschechten Nachfolger von Battlefield 2 vorstellt und demzufolge sind auch die Erwartungen ziemlich groß.

Wenn Du mir schon vorwirfst, daß ich hellsehen kann, so habe ich mich z. B. bezüglich der anderen Map informiert und diese Flaggenkonzentration in der Raffenerie sagt mir einfach nicht zu. Was ist dadran so schwer zu verstehen, daß man diese Meinung nicht akzeptieren kann? Für mich ist das ein Bad Company 2-Gameplay, in denen alles hektisch und schnell zugeht. Und bei 64 Spielern nur fünf Flaggen??? Bei Battlefield 2 wäre dies eine 32ger Mann-Map gewesen sein, in denen man nicht lange zu laufen braucht.
Aber wer lieber 64ger Maps bevorzugt und nicht Willens ist, auf ein Vehicel zu warten, der ist selbst Schuld und ich bin große Strecken seltenst gelaufen.

Es gibt auch Spieler, die diese großen Maps bevorzugen und genau das war die Stärke Battlefields gewesen, bis ein Bad Company 2 mit dem Schlauchlevel- und dem DreierFlaggenPrinzip gekommen ist.

Wie wird Gulf of Oman oder Karkand aussehen und ich hoffe, daß sich wenigstens diese Maps flaggenmäßig an die Battlefield 2-Maps halten.


Wer keine Lust zu laufen hat, soll lieber CoD spielen! 


Ich habe mir ehrlich gesagt, viel erhofft, da Dice gesagt hat, daß sie die größten Maps in der Battlefield-Geschichte gebaut haben wollen. Jedenfalls ist die Beta-Map CB relativ klein gehalten und von einer Base zur anderen Base bin ich in weniger als 2 Minuten. Bei Highway Tampa brauchst Du, obwohl ich es noch nicht ausprobiert habe, laufenderweise über 5 Minuten oder so.

kleiner Vorschlag:
warum wird der Classic-Modus nicht ebenfalls integriert werden, damit die, die schon seit Battlefield 1942 dabei sind, auch voll auf ihre Kosten kommen? So schwer wird dies ja nicht sein, wenn Battlefield 2 schon für jede Map eine 16-, 32- und 64ger Variante bereithält?
Einfach für den Classic-Modus die Map größer machen und die Flaggen weiter auseinandersetzen.
Problem gelöst.


----------



## Kwengie (10. Oktober 2011)

bitte löschen, da Doppelpost.


----------



## X3niC (10. Oktober 2011)

Fail ich wollte nochmal spielen heute  Najaaaa dann spiel ich halt Rage solange!


----------



## rider210 (10. Oktober 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so...
> 
> Habe nen:
> 
> ...



jo geile kiste du poser.
ich hab nen besseren rechner (selbe cpu bei 8gb ram, bessere graka 5870matrix)!
zweitens sind nur mittlere details freigeschaltet gewesen in der beta egal auf was du es gestellt hast!
und drittens find ichs immer lustig wie leute 30-40frames (deine programme zeigen nur halbbilder) als flüssig bezeichenen xD. Bei mir heisst es butterweich..blablabla.. wenn es mit min 100 frames bei verikaler synch läuft junge.
(bei dir kanns net flüssiger laufen bei schlechterem system. btw mein windows is neu aufgesetzt also nix zugemüllt oderso)

also lass leute das spiel doch net mögen wenn sies net wollen und wenn du butterweich spielen willst würde ich mal meinen rechner aufrüsten^^


----------



## abe15 (10. Oktober 2011)

rider210 schrieb:


> jo geile kiste du poser.
> ich hab nen besseren rechner (selbe cpu bei 8gb ram, bessere graka 5870matrix)!
> zweitens sind nur mittlere details freigeschaltet gewesen in der beta egal auf was du es gestellt hast!
> und drittens find ichs immer lustig wie leute 30-40frames (deine programme zeigen nur halbbilder) als flüssig bezeichenen xD. Bei mir heisst es butterweich..blablabla.. wenn es mit min 100 frames bei verikaler synch läuft junge.
> ...


 Das menschliche Auge nimmt ab 30 Fps keine Unterschiede mehr war, du Poser!
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne laufen selbst Kinofilme mit um die 24-25 Fps, es wäre schlicht übersinnlich wenn man einen Unterschied zwischen 40 und 100 Frames erkennen könnte, ergo sind auch 40 Frames durchweg als "Butterweich" zu bezeichnen, JUNGE  

/sarkasmus könnte hier enthalten sein


----------



## T-I3ag (10. Oktober 2011)

rider210 schrieb:


> jo geile kiste du poser.
> ich hab nen besseren rechner (selbe cpu bei 8gb ram, bessere graka 5870matrix)!
> zweitens sind nur mittlere details freigeschaltet gewesen in der beta egal auf was du es gestellt hast!
> und drittens find ichs immer lustig wie leute 30-40frames (deine programme zeigen nur halbbilder) als flüssig bezeichenen xD. Bei mir heisst es butterweich..blablabla.. wenn es mit min 100 frames bei verikaler synch läuft junge.
> ...


 
Der einzige der am posen ist bist DU!!

"Alta ich hab voll mehr ram. Und hab voll die krass besser GraKa. Ich bin voll der Ober-Pro-Gamer. Nur hundert bilder is flüssig. Ich schwör auf alles." mann mann mann...

Wenns für Ihn ab 40 Bilder flüssig ist, dann ist es eben so. 
Wenn es für dich erst ab 100 bilder flüssig ist würd ich dir sowieso nen Besuch beim Augenarzt empfehlen.

Du bist bestimmt auch so einer der am Ende einer Runde schreibt "easy", "noobs", usw.

Man merkt die Grundschule ist aus.


----------



## abe15 (10. Oktober 2011)

T-I3ag schrieb:


> Der einzige der am posen ist bist DU!!
> 
> "Alta ich hab voll mehr ram. Und hab voll die krass besser GraKa. Ich bin voll der Ober-Pro-Gamer. Nur hundert bilder is flüssig. Ich schwör auf alles." mann mann mann...
> 
> ...


 
Genau das wollte ich mit meinem Post eins weiter oben auch sagen, aber du triffst den Nagel noch besser auf den Kopf  Absolutes /S i g n


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (10. Oktober 2011)

abe15 schrieb:


> Das menschliche Auge nimmt ab 30 Fps keine Unterschiede mehr war, du Poser!
> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne laufen selbst Kinofilme mit um die 24-25 Fps, es wäre schlicht übersinnlich wenn man einen Unterschied zwischen 40 und 100 Frames erkennen könnte, ergo sind auch 40 Frames durchweg als "Butterweich" zu bezeichnen, JUNGE
> 
> /sarkasmus könnte hier enthalten sein


 
du verwechsest hier was (auch wenn sarkassumus drunter steht), das Auge sieht ab ca 24. Einzelbilder kein flackern mehr, das ist wahr. aber ein Monitor stellt 60 Bilder/Sekunde da (bei 60 Hz). Kommen weniger als 60 Bilder von der Grafikkarte, werden halt manche doppelt dargestellt => wir sehen 60 Bilder/Sekunde beim zocken. Dagegen stehen dann die FPS. Je mehr FPS, desto weniger Bilder müssen doppelt angezeigt werden, desto flüssiger(!) das Bild. Je nach Spiel und Situation langen da schon 30 oder weniger. Bei anderen müssen es 50 + sein (schnelle Bewegungen eines Egoshooter z.B.). Außerdem haben hohe FPS den Vorteil das man Reserven hat, also auch die minimalen FPS hoch sind. Jedem ist bestimmt schonmal ein kurzen stocken beim umsehen aufgefallen -> ein paar Bilder kamen doppelt

PS: kommen mehr als 60 FPS (bei 60 Hz) kommt es zu Bildbrüchen, weil scho das nächte dargestellt, wird bevor das erste fertig ist. Da hilft Vsync.


----------



## Lordex (10. Oktober 2011)

rider210 schrieb:


> jo geile kiste du poser.
> ich hab nen besseren rechner (selbe cpu bei 8gb ram, bessere graka 5870matrix)!
> zweitens sind nur mittlere details freigeschaltet gewesen in der beta egal auf was du es gestellt hast!
> und drittens find ichs immer lustig wie leute 30-40frames (deine programme zeigen nur halbbilder) als flüssig bezeichenen xD. Bei mir heisst es butterweich..blablabla.. wenn es mit min 100 frames bei verikaler synch läuft junge.
> ...


 
Heute Morgen schief auf der Schüssel gesessen oder was? Es soll durchaus Leute geben die ihre Specs posten um anderen zu zeigen mit welchen Systemkomponenten es gut läuft! Und für mich sind 50-60 Frames absolut flüssig! Der einzige der hier am Posen ist bist du! Öööhhh nur ab 100 Frames is flüssig....watt ein Laberkopp!

Was die Grafik Settings angeht: Quelle? Auch nach einiger suche in Google kann ich nirgendwo entdecken das nur Medium Grafik zur Verfügung stand! Es ist nur davon die Rede das ULTRA NICHT aktiviert war!
Also wenn du schon mit deinem nicht vorhandenen Wissen auf dicke Hose machst, informier Dich erstmal...könnte sonst schnell peinlich werden!

Und wenn du des lesens mächtig wärst ( Aber das lernt man ja auf der Rütli Schule nicht), hättest du gesehn das ich zum Release auch  8 GB habe... und naja deine Graka is ein klein wenig besser, das is aber auch alles!

Find ich aber schon geil wie du mich als Poser bezeichnest aber selber in deinem ZWEITEN Satz gleich loslegst was du ja besseres hast....äußerst peinlich...Keule!


----------



## rider210 (10. Oktober 2011)

also wer den unterschied zwischen 30 und 100 frames beim spielen nicht erkennt sollte mal dringend zum optiker oder sich nem reaktionstest unterziehen.
und das man ab 30 frames mehr keinen unterschied merkt is natürlich auch komplett total ziemlich hartgelaberter schwachsinn, wie weiter oben bereits geschrieben. (wahrscheinlich noch nie über 10 frames gezockt oder, sonst würdeste nich sone scheisse labern)
das spiel läuft meiner meinung nach weder bei mir und noch weniger bei dir "flüssig" (jetzt is die frage was man unter flüssig versteht).
ich hasse nur einfach diese masche: ja ey wenn ihr das spiel doof findet dann habt ihr nen kackrechner.
und wer die ironie dabei nicht versanden hat das ich mein system gepostet hab dem kann ich auch net helfen

ps: das beste is wie diesem total schwachsinnigen halbwissen auch noch beifall aplaudiert wird xD


----------



## CyrionXS (10. Oktober 2011)

Wer den Unterschied zwischen 24 und 50 fps wirklich nicht erkennen mag, der hat sich mit der Hirnleistung wohl auf 24hz eingestellt 

btw ": Die heute im Kino übliche Bildrate von 24 Hz begrenzt die Bewegtbilddarstellung, was dazu führt, dass sich Objekte, die sich mit ungünstiger, mittlerer Geschwindigkeit auf dem Bild bewegen, als „ruckelnd“ wahrgenommen werden"

Und jetzt mal vorstellen man bewegt sich mit 24 fps bei 24hz (was theoretisch als flüssig wahrnembarkeits-minimum!- gilt, in battlefield ein wenig "ungünstig" oder "mit mittlerer Geschwindigkeit" 
Da lauf ich lieber in keinem mit 50fps ins rohr.

Damits einige, die gerne nachplappern ohne zu verstehen, es auch letztlich verstehen.

Um die Schallmauer zu durchbrechen braucht ein Jet Mach1 (~1062 km/h)
Aber mit Mach 2 fliegt der andere Jet trotzdem schneller und basht den Mach1 Jet...


----------



## s0urce (10. Oktober 2011)

@ kwengie

ach milano...nach dem dich das EA Forum schon regelrecht rausgeschmießen hat machst du also hier weiter??? Beruhig dich doch mal und schau was da kommt. Wie ich dir schon zigmal gesagt hab, wird BF3 weder ein BF2-Reskin noch ein BFBC3. Es wird einfach ein neues Battlefield und das hat die BETA meiner Meinung nach völlig bewiesen. 
Was CB angeht hast du recht...die Map ist nicht die größte und die Flaggen stehen nah zusammen aber ganz ehrlich:
WENN INTERESSIERTS????
Es macht verdammt nochmal Spaß! Ich mag die Richtung die BF einschlägt und fnd schön, dass das Feeling trotz zigtausend Neuerungen aufkommt.

Was das "Vehicle disabled" angeht:
Ist ne coole Sache und erhöht deine Chancen gegen einen Panzer im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern. Und wo ist der Unterschied ob ne Crew bei nem noch voll funktionfähigen Panzer mit 10% rausspringt oder bei nem disableden. Und ja ab 5% kann mach nicht mehr rauspringen...in anderen Battlefield-Teilen wärst du halt sofort explodiert (Fahrzeuge halten minimal mehr aus)...wo ist der Unterschied??

Wie auch immer...kaufs dir oder lass es. Ich legs mittlerweile nicht mehr drauf an dich mal auf dem Battlefield zu sehen. Ganz ehrlich kein Bock drauf. Steh nicht so auf Leute die in Foren über wirklich ALLES rumheulen.

mfg


----------



## rider210 (10. Oktober 2011)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> Wer den Unterschied zwischen 24 und 50 fps wirklich nicht erkennen mag, der hat sich mit der Hirnleistung wohl auf 24hz eingestellt
> 
> btw ": Die heute im Kino übliche Bildrate von 24 Hz begrenzt die Bewegtbilddarstellung, was dazu führt, dass sich Objekte, die sich mit ungünstiger, mittlerer Geschwindigkeit auf dem Bild bewegen, als „ruckelnd“ wahrgenommen werden"
> 
> ...



da hats einer verstanden. sind also doch welche die ahnung haben und net einfach iwas nachlabern was sie iwann mal  falsch aufgeschnappt haben. danke


----------



## T-I3ag (10. Oktober 2011)

rider210 schrieb:


> ...
> das spiel läuft meiner meinung nach weder bei mir und noch weniger bei dir "flüssig" (jetzt is die frage was man unter flüssig versteht).
> ...
> ps: das beste is wie diesem total schwachsinnigen halbwissen auch noch beifall aplaudiert wird xD



Hellsehen kann er auch noch. Schon doll.

Schon mal was von Subjektivität gehört????
Ich weiß, ein schwieriges Wort. Aber lies ruhig langsam. Du hast bestimmt den ganzen Tag Zeit.

Wenn es für einen mit 40 Bilder als flüssig erscheint, heißt dass nicht das es für alle flüssig aussieht. Wenn derjenige damit aber glücklich ist, braucht man ihm nicht grundlos zu beschimpfen.

Wir sollten glaub ich mal definieren was "flüssig" heißt. Oder ne Referenz finden. Wie wäre es mit deinem Gehirn??


----------



## Lordex (10. Oktober 2011)

rider210 schrieb:


> ps: das beste is wie diesem total schwachsinnigen halbwissen auch noch beifall aplaudiert wird xD



Sagte der Typ der hier halbwahrheiten verbreitet und meint der Obermacker zu sein! Wo is die Quelle?

@*T-I3ag:

Lass gut sein...das bringt eh nischt!

Wie ich schon sagte....typisch Rütli Schule Möchtegern Gangster^^
*


----------



## T-I3ag (10. Oktober 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Sagte der Typ der hier halbwahrheiten verbreitet und meint der Obermacker zu sein! Wo is die Quelle?
> 
> @*T-I3ag:
> 
> ...


 
Haste rescht


----------



## Peter23 (10. Oktober 2011)

abe15 schrieb:


> Das menschliche Auge nimmt ab 30 Fps keine Unterschiede mehr war, du Poser!
> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne laufen selbst Kinofilme mit um die 24-25 Fps, es wäre schlicht übersinnlich wenn man einen Unterschied zwischen 40 und 100 Frames erkennen könnte, ergo sind auch 40 Frames durchweg als "Butterweich" zu bezeichnen, JUNGE
> 
> /sarkasmus könnte hier enthalten sein


 
Falsch.

Schade, das immer wieder dieses dumme Gerücht gestreut wird.


----------



## CyrionXS (10. Oktober 2011)

Ihr quatscht eigentlich komplett aneinander vorbei.

Einer definiert "flüssig" als die FPS grenze, ab der etwas nicht ruckelt. (24fps)
Der andere sagt "flüssig" zu dem, das auch "in hitzigen Situationen Spielbar" bedeutet. min 40-50fps)
Nummer drei versucht aufzulösen und meint, jeder empfindet etwas anderes als "flüssig"
(24fps = 50fps bei unterschiedlicher Anforderung an das Spiel , SC2 braucht keine 50fps)

Ich behaupte mal, die Diskussion ist schon seit längerem Über-flüssig 

(der war fast schon so schlecht, dass er wieder richtig ist  )


----------



## MaxVanDamme (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich hoffe sehr das sie daraus gelernt haben und beim Start von BF3 dann auch genügend Server und Speed zur verfügung stellen um nicht das gleiche Problem wie bei Bad Company 2 zu haben und den ersten Tag fast nicht spielen zu können.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (10. Oktober 2011)

MaxVanDamme schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sehr das sie daraus gelernt haben und beim Start von BF3 dann auch genügend Server und Speed zur verfügung stellen um nicht das gleiche Problem wie bei Bad Company 2 zu haben und den ersten Tag fast nicht spielen zu können.


 Hoff ich auch, immerhin gibt es ja 3 Release Termine (25 US; 27 DE; 28 UK) Aber auch so, ganz reibungslos wird es nicht laufen.


----------



## Mentor501 (11. Oktober 2011)

abe15 schrieb:


> Das menschliche Auge nimmt ab 30 Fps keine Unterschiede mehr war, du Poser!
> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne laufen selbst Kinofilme mit um die 24-25 Fps, es wäre schlicht übersinnlich wenn man einen Unterschied zwischen 40 und 100 Frames erkennen könnte, ergo sind auch 40 Frames durchweg als "Butterweich" zu bezeichnen, JUNGE
> 
> /sarkasmus könnte hier enthalten sein


 
NilsonNeo4 erklärt zwar nicht alles, aber seine Aussage reicht schon.
Es gibt durchaus Unterschiede bei Zahlen über 30, das Thema Asynchronität von Auge zu Monitor muss man da nichtmal anschneiden.


----------



## Kwengie (11. Oktober 2011)

s0urce schrieb:


> @ kwengie
> 
> ach milano...nach dem dich das EA Forum schon regelrecht rausgeschmießen hat machst du also hier weiter??? Beruhig dich doch mal und schau was da kommt. Wie ich dir schon zigmal gesagt hab, wird BF3 weder ein BF2-Reskin noch ein BFBC3. Es wird einfach ein neues Battlefield und das hat die BETA meiner Meinung nach völlig bewiesen.
> Was CB angeht hast du recht...die Map ist nicht die größte und die Flaggen stehen nah zusammen aber ganz ehrlich:
> ...


 
verbreit hier bitte keine Unwahrheiten, denn im EA-Forum bin ich immer noch aktiv.
Akzeptiere bitte mal, daß nicht alle über die Beta zufrieden sind und daß jeder Mensch seine eigene Meinung hat, die er auch äußern sollte. Den Passus, daß Du mich auf dem Schlachtfeld nicht sehen willst, habe ich überlesen, denn der ist Bullschit.

Bezüglich diesem neuen Disablen möchte ich folgendes sagen, daß mir die Praxis aus BF2 und sogar aus BC2 mehr zusagt und ich trotzdem meine Punkte bekommen habe, sei es, ob nur beschädigt oder ganz zerstört.
Jetzt -laut Beta- habe ich doch keine Zeit mehr, die stationäre Waffe nachzuladen und der Panzerfahrer lacht sich ins Fäustchen.
Ist Dir in der Beta schon mal der Jeep unter dem Hintern abgekratzt und daß dieses Fahrzeug schon ab 50% Schaden selbständig "Leben" verlor? Mir schon und ich fand das nicht so lustig.
Wieso darf ich das denn nicht kritisieren, wenn mir dieser Punkt nicht gefallen hat?

Und im Gegensatz zu Dir hat mir das Spielen auf CB nicht gefallen, weil ich ständig gekickt worden bin bzw. mit anderen Bugs (Laufen - Stop - Laufen - Stop usw.) zu kämpfen hatte.
Und weiterhin Rush zu spielen, hatte ich keine Lust, weil ich eben kein Rush-Fan bin.


----------



## headhunter68305 (11. Oktober 2011)

mann wie ich das Fanboy Geseiere liebe....wenn ein paar Leute mal gerechtfertigte Kritik vorbringen kommen immer gleich die Sprüche "Mann das is ne BETA!","wird doch laut Dice alles gefixed","informier dich mal...blabla"
Nur soviel dazu : Papier ist geduldig
Beim Start von BF2 und BC2 wurde auch gesagt "Das meiste ist gefixed" ,und was war?? 
Also ich finde BF3 nicht schlecht ,jedoch gibts auch noch einiges zu tun.
Na warten wir mal ab wer am Ende Recht hat,die Fanboys mit der rosaroten  Brille oder die Kritiker.


----------



## Datamind (11. Oktober 2011)

BTW, hier mal ein Link bezüglich FPS (Frames Per Second)

15 FPS vs. 30 FPS vs. 60 FPS - A Visual Comparison


IMHO sollte man darauf Wert legen, mindestens 60+ FPS in Multiplayershootern zu erreichen, zumindest wenn man die Sache professionell angehen will. Was ist z.B. mit den FPS Drops die teilweise entstehen? Die sollte man möglichst kompensieren können.

Daher ist es sinnvoll im Durchschnitt bei 60 FPS zu sein, wer denkt es reiche mit weniger aus, der spielt vermutlich auf einer Konsole oder hat Reaktionen wie ein Rentner *jokingly*

Es gibt viele Spieler, die einen solchen Wert (60+) für den Multiplayer als Maßstab/Richtlinie nehmen...


----------

